# NMZ Mercury 15 2stroke prop



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

stock OEM 9 x 9


----------



## NoeWayJose (Dec 14, 2011)

My friend say 10 pitch Solas


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I run the same setup with a bob's plate and tsg tabs. 

Get a jack plate before you worry about the prop. Trust me. Youll see much greater performance gains with a jack plate than a prop. Get the anti-cav plate 1" or so above the keel and youll gain a few mph for sure. 

3 blade 9X9 is perfect for running with a moderate load or two adult males. Overall, this is the best "compromise" between top end and holeshot with the boat loaded for a full day on the water. 

3 blade 9X10 will give you a little extra top end while running solo, but with two adults you will lose some top end and LOTS of bottom end/holeshot. If your over 200 lbs and fish with others I would look elsewhere. 

I've never ran a 4 blade but that will be my next experiment. Looking to run a little skinnier. 

Jeff


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Lowtyde...when you mention an "anti cavitation plate" do you mean a hydro foil like Doel Fin. What's the difference in the two if I may ask? Thanks.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

The hydrofoil/doelfin mounts to the cavitation plate so they are essentially the same thing

Hope that helps.


----------

